# RIP Rosa and Diego



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

How terribly tragic and heartbreaking. Godspeed you sweet babes.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

This breaks my heart....prayers for their family.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

How awful. I received a missing flyer for them in my email earlier today. This is a dangerous time of year with the ice going out on rivers, lakes and ponds.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Heartbreaking. Just so, so sad. I've been following their story through GR Rescue hoping they'd be found safe and sound, and this is just devastating news. As Shelly said, this is a dangerous time of year if you are near water. Please, dear friends, watch your babies around the treacherous Spring ice.

Rest in peace, Rosa & Diego.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh my. This is heart wrenching and absolutely terrible. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Tears streaming...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

That's terrible... 

I won't even hike my guys near lakes or deeper bodies of water that are still ice covered at this time of the year. 

Years ago my parents had an opportunity to buy a lake side house, but their fears of kids or animals falling in had them turn that down. I'm so glad because with Jacks being a water hound that he is - I'd be a nervous wreck all the time.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Tragic and heartbreaking doesn't even begin to describe how the family of these dogs must be feeling. It bothers me just reading stories like this.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

That is so heartbreaking. Every time I read something like this it makes me immediately hug and kiss my doggies. It really gets to me when I think about how scared those sweet innocents were.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

What a heart- breaking end to this story. Poor little dogs.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

How terribly heartbreaking this is! Rest in peace sweet puppies.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Am so very sorry for the family. Cannot begin to understand the depth of their pain. Keeping the family in our thoughts at this dark and tragic time.


----------



## Hector (Mar 5, 2013)

We are sending our deepest condolences - our hearts go with you.
We hope your beautiful dogs are with our Hector playing in the fields strong and happy now. This is devastating. So sorry....


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

Rest in Peace dear Rosa and Diego. Our beloved Rhett and the many other Golden friends will take care of you now at the Bridge.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So so terribly sad, I have goosebumps, it's just too terrible. 
Run free my lovelies and meet all our pups at the bridge. x


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

So very sad


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So tragic and heartbreaking for their family - our thoughts are with them

Run free Rosa and Diego


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is just heart breaking. To lose either one was bad enough, but both! Just to sad.


----------

